# Autorun from USB on Windows CE .NET 4.2



## orangemonkey (Oct 16, 2005)

Howdy,

I have been trying to solve this problem but cannot find the answer. I wish to find the ability to autorun a file (.bat, .exe, whatever) off a USB thumb drive on the Windows CE .Net 4.2 OS. This is NOT for a PDA. I have a microcontroller (mini-computer) that is running Windows CE and I am trying to get it to autorun.

Thanks for the help,

OrangeMonkey


----------

